# Is it safe to buy from EBAY?



## mystry4all (2 Jan 2010)

Hi all,

I want to buy TRIA laser hair removal from EBAY. The prices are so low on that site...That you are auntomaticall attracted to go with the deal. Most of the sellers are from China and Hongkong.....Most of the items are listed 3/4 times with the same sellers and for different bidding time durations....So it it safe to go with them? Has anyone do any such experience with them? I will appriciate all your replys,

Madiha


----------



## allthedoyles (2 Jan 2010)

Ther are fake GHD's in Ireland nowadays , and its possible that these eBay Tria's may be fake also .

Check feedback and especially feedback for the specific sale of this item  on eBay .
Remember a seller may have 100% positive feedback , but this item may be his first sale .

The original Tria retails at least € 700 , and these ones on eBay are only half that price .


----------



## mystry4all (2 Jan 2010)

What is GHD? Ya original price is 675 pound in UK....And those one on ebay are even less then the half of the price.....I can use paypal for the payment as there is mentioned....Dont know what to do......


----------



## jhegarty (2 Jan 2010)

Looks for a seller with a long history of selling similar items (6 months+ , 100 items+) and at least 99% good feedback.


----------



## mercman (2 Jan 2010)

As with very many items, the Far East is riddled with fakes and copies. You might be better purchasing from a source that is located nearer than the Far East.

Remember, anything that looks too good to be true normally is !!


----------



## mystry4all (2 Jan 2010)

Hmmzzz....The seller has a reputation of 99.7% good feedback at 418 items....Seller from China
But the thing is now i am thinking that the TRIA laser maybe is fake....Like they have Nokia fake mobiles....me just confused....There arent any other sellers then from China and Hongkong on ebay, who sells the TRIA laser hair removal....


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Jan 2010)

mystry4all said:


> Hmmzzz....The seller has a reputation of 99.7% good feedback at 418 items....Seller from China
> But the thing is now i am thinking that the TRIA laser maybe is fake....Like they have Nokia fake mobiles....me just confused....There arent any other sellers then from China and Hongkong on ebay, who sells the TRIA laser hair removal....


Be aware that even if it doesn't appear that the seller is based in the Far East - this doesn't mean that your item will not be posted directly from the Far East.  This happens quite a lot.  The price differential is usually the tell tale sign.
However, 'fake' goods vary - from just as good as original to bloody awful. You should check the feedback people have left for that particular item. You could even go so far as to message some previous buyers - to check if they're still happy with the product, they can confirm if its fake or not, etc.  Have had  to do this recently with an item - and whilst only one person of the 5 i messaged took the time out to reply, it gave me the confidence to buy the unit I was looking at (and turned out to be a good buying decision for small money)


----------



## Complainer (2 Jan 2010)

Just to clarify - you don't buy anything FROM eBay. You buy from a seller that uses eBay for their shopfront. 

Same as you don't buy anything from Dundrum Town Centre - you buy from a shop within the centre.

You need to assure yourself that the seller is reputable. Look for high satisfaction ratings, and a long track record. Read the item description very carefully to make sure it is what you are looking for.


----------



## iggy (2 Jan 2010)

I`ve bought lots of stuff from the Ebay site and have had only excellent results.
Some things from Hong Kong etc and some from UK..all bargains too.....go for it.


----------



## shesells (2 Jan 2010)

I've bought a lot from eBay but the only electronics were phone accessories that turned out to be fake but I disputed the sales with paypal and got my money back.

Counterfeit electronics aren't just fake, they're dangerous. Particularly anything you plug into the mains.


----------



## z101 (2 Jan 2010)

shesells said:


> Counterfeit electronics aren't just fake, they're dangerous. Particularly anything you plug into the mains.


 
Seeing as most of the electronic stuff we buy is from this part of the world why would you assume the stuff is any less safe than the factory next door who paid to be able to put a CE graphic on there?? No one in the EU tests such goods.
The only issue I have ever heard about is in relation to toys.

I have bought refurbished electronics as well as chargers and a Sat nav from such sites and found them excellent value with no problems.
Such sites live by their feedback so do your homework on both product and supplier.


----------



## iggy (2 Jan 2010)

shesells said:


> I've bought a lot from eBay but the only electronics were phone accessories that turned out to be fake but I disputed the sales with paypal and got my money back.
> 
> Counterfeit electronics aren't just fake, they're dangerous. Particularly anything you plug into the mains.


 
Just check out the feedback on each seller...bad sellers dont last long on Ebay...it`s well policed and with Paypal u are covered anyway as the goods must be as described.


----------



## allthedoyles (2 Jan 2010)

I suggest you contact the manufacturers through this website , and btw , it retails in USA @ $595 which is only € 471 : 

[broken link removed]

They should be able to confirm the origin of their items on sale on eBay


----------



## mystry4all (2 Jan 2010)

Thanks to all of you.....I will got with the website which is menioned by allthedoyles.......Thanks


----------



## mystry4all (2 Jan 2010)

They dont deliver to europe...


----------



## desertflower (3 Jan 2010)

I would go straight to the source. With TRIA though the battery life is long lasting, you never know how much the person selling it has used it, or if they are selling it legally. TRIA does not sell through Ebay or other bidding type shopping markets.
Compared to going to a medic, whatever price you pay direct through TRIA is worth it. I haven't shaved my arms in months...


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2010)

If you do a review on Google for this item some of the reports on youtube etc do not lead one to believe that its a great buy.


----------



## mystry4all (3 Jan 2010)

From where can i buy TRIA LASER HAIR REMOVAL HOME SYSTEM. I do live in the Netherlands. It can also be posted to Ireland...BUT from where??? Amazon.com dont deliver to Europe....Triabeauty.com dont deliver to europe. Then from where can i buy that thing ???


----------



## mystry4all (3 Jan 2010)

*Where to buy TRIA laser hair removal home system?*

Hi,

I have visited their websites. The webiste of USA and UK...Then dont post international. Amazon.com also dont deliver worldwide that thing. Then from where can i buy it. I live in the Netherlands and i can also receive it in Ireland. But from where?

With kind regards


----------



## shesells (3 Jan 2010)

Do you have friends or family in the US? You could get it send to them and get them to forward it?


----------



## mystry4all (3 Jan 2010)

Today i have called up a friend....She will have a look at at, she said and she will take it with her as she is planning her trip in some days to Ireland....So hopefully i will be lucky enough


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2010)

mystry4all said:


> Today i have called up a friend....She will have a look at at, she said and she will take it with her as she is planning her trip in some days to Ireland....So hopefully i will be lucky enough



Will that wattage be suitable for use in your country?


----------



## jack2009 (4 Jan 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Looks for a seller with a long history of selling similar items (6 months+ , 100 items+) and at least 99% good feedback.


 
defo, if they have a good history of selling numerous items I would like to think everything is ok!


----------



## mystry4all (4 Jan 2010)

Hi Sue Ellen,

Cant i use a convertor??? In USA they use 110 and we use 220? i think......


----------



## mystry4all (4 Jan 2010)

No...sorry we use 230 voltage....


----------



## paddyc (4 Jan 2010)

Just buy off ebay (only pay with paypal), if the item turns out to be a fake then open a dispute and get your money back


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2010)

mystry4all said:


> No...sorry we use 230 voltage....


 
Not true, it varies, the allowable range is 207 to 253 Volts. In reality the supply is generally closer to 220V.  

The 230V nominal supply specification came from the standardisation of supplies across Europe where supply was either 220V or 240V. 
Leo


----------



## mystry4all (4 Jan 2010)

ohh thanks Leo...


----------



## LaserGuy (31 Mar 2010)

Be aware that Tria Beauty does not sell on Ebay, either directly or through resellers. A few items may be from individuals selling their own used equipment, but anyone claiming to be a TRIA distributor on ebay is not genuine.  Fake goods are made to maximize profit without regard for the law, or the consumer...  Does it work? Has it been tested for safety? Is there any quality control? You won't find anyone standing behind the fakes, the sellers know it's not legal for sale in USA (FDA approval is required in US, nevermind trademarks etc.)


----------

